# Erin's new wagon....



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually she would prefer if we called it "M'Lady's Carriage" since wagons are for boys.: This was such a great idea ( Thanks Tucker's Daddy) I had to get one for her. Erin can still walk just fine, but without JOY to keep her going, at some point in the walk she just stops and NOTHING will get her going again. If we are only 2 or 3 houses from home it's not to bad, but sometines it's 15-20 houses and I have to carry her back. This way we can go as long as she wants and then I can put her in the carriage and finish our walk. Unfortunately I was not able to get one already put together and it took awhile to figure it all out.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*All put together, get in Erin*

"Wait no, I can't get in that, it not pink !!!":no:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome! I can't wait to see her in it! Maybe you should add some pink streamers and ribbons to it


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your baby is so cute, maybe paint it pink?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the smile on her face in that picture. Ok now are we going to paint Ms. Erins new "M'lady's Carriage" ? Please do and I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think it's a terrific idea .....GO ERIN, GIRL......Cant wait to see her in it!!!!! Hope you have many, many wonderful trips in it!!!!:wavey: How about a lil bell or whistle on it???? Dont forget a license plate..... :--big_grin:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You people beat me...yes, yes, PINK!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep on truckin' Erin!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Much better !!!*

She really likes it. We have only been for trial runs in the yard, today we will try the street. We don't have all the wonderful places around here, like Tucker had, but we do a nice little walk where Erin has lots of friends along the way.The other really cool thing is that the hot pink blanket came from the "Morgan Kids" collection and the light pink if from Target's "Joy" series.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

:--big_grin:That just makes me smile !!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty in pink comes to mind. You go girl!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I did think about painting it pink, but I was afraid no one else would be willing to take her in it then ????


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You, are so very good to your girls.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is just too special!!!! She looks so proud of her new carriage!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Erin looks beautiful in her new carriage. She is such a lucky lady to have such a wonderful mother. Give her a big hug!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She looks gorgeous in it!!!! and comfortable.....have fun...:Looks like my daughter's room, all stuffed animals and blankets, and no room for her :lol:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, that picture of Erin inside her carriage, it's priceless! She looks so happy!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! isn't that just brill, I don't whether it's a carriage or a chariot, but as long as Lady Erin likes it


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh Erin, you look so happy and adorable. You are SUCH a girly girl. Precious!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the pictures! She looks VERY spoiled.

I would love to get a wagon like that just for during the chores around the house.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, that is too precious!! I LOVE it! Ranger wants to know if Erin needs a driver...he'd be more than happy to pull that wagon with such a pretty princess in it! He'd even consent to wearing a pink harness to match!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, that is some SWEET ride! Erin, you lucky princess!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I PM'ed GoldenCamper (Steve) ...told him he had to come take a look at the new ride. Very Tucker inspired  Erin you are beautiful !!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - I love it! SM, you must get swarmed when you take Erin out for her walk in her carriage?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG Susan Marie!! How incredibly awesome is this. Tucker is for sure looking down at your girl smiling!! Steve will be so pleased!

I received a PM from Ranger that I had to check out this thread, as the cuteness factor was over-the-top - and wow, was I ever glad I did. I called my husband over to look, and Katie had a peek too. It became a family affair!

It just honestly warms my heart to see the wonderful things you do for your girls. I know you only have Erin now, but if Joy or Morgan were here I am sure you would have a carriage for them too.

It goes without saying that Erin is a beautiful princess. I just love all the pink. I can only imagine how many people stop and stare. Good thing you do not live on a busy street, else I would think that she'd be causing accidents as people stop to stare!!

You're an amazing mum to your beautiful Erin. I wish I could just reach through the screen and give her a giant kiss! I love that girl 

(a very happy) Kim


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> OMG Susan Marie!! How incredibly awesome is this. Tucker is for sure looking down at your girl smiling!! Steve will be so pleased!
> 
> I received a PM from Ranger that I had to check out this thread, as the cuteness factor was over-the-top - and wow, was I ever glad I did. I called my husband over to look, and Katie had a peek too. It became a family affair!
> 
> ...


Kim wrote just about everything I wanted to say, only she wrote it 10x better! You are the best mommy (Queen/slave, depending on how you look at it ) for all of your girls! In my next life I would love to come back as one of your dogs! 

Molson saw Erin's picture on the screen, jumped up beside me to get a closer look at her, and then pawed at me and looked back towards me with a smiley look to say "Mommy, Erin is beautiful!". I agree!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Erin looks so very happy in her new wheels - a chariot fit for a princess, indeed


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love it! Erin is a perfectly spoiled princess.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Erin...you are absolutely precious. Thanks for the MUCH needed smile! :


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks you guys. We really had fun fixing it up, I am sure it will change a little as we start using it more. I already know I need a parking brake. I had a run away Princess for a few seconds while taking the pics. She really does seem to enjoy it ,which surprises me a bit because normally she doesn't like to have her feet off the ground. I figure I can make a top for it and use it to walk the puppy while I am waiting for her vaccines to kick in. Thanks again Steve , this was a GREAT idea !!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Erin is gorgeous in her lovely carriage. I think you added enough bling to make it acceptable to the lovely princess.

Tucker has given a true gift here. I remember him and Steve running into the older lab who needed a ride during one of their walks. 

Steve - you both keep giving and giving.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Erin Cinderella has nothing on you. You are truly the prettiest princess around. I think that Tucker is smiling down at seeing Erin in her pretty wagon with JOY and Morgan. All that pink just makes it perfect. Her crown is the crowning touch. no pun intended. I just smiled and said it suited her so well when i saw the pictures. 

And did I read right, a puppy. For down the road right. It is nice that you are thinking about it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread to look at the pics so I rated the thread 5 stars for being so amazing. Love the pics...certainly would love more...hint, hint!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Thanks you guys. We really had fun fixing it up, I am sure it will change a little as we start using it more. I already know I need a parking brake. I had a run away Princess for a few seconds while taking the pics. She really does seem to enjoy it ,which surprises me a bit because normally she doesn't like to have her feet off the ground. I figure I can make a top for it and use it to walk *the puppy* while I am waiting for her vaccines to kick in. Thanks again Steve , this was a GREAT idea !!!


"the puppy"?!?!?!  

I think we need to hear more!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> "the puppy"?!?!?!
> 
> I think we need to hear more!


 
Hmmm....that's what I was thinking! Puppy........what puppy?????????

Please do tell......


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my! That is TOO funny and cute!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I have realized that there is no way I can live my life without a Golden in it. So once Erin has left I am planning on letting JOY help me bring a new baby into my life.:


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one of the cutest things I have ever seen. She is a beautiful princess.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> She really likes it. We have only been for trial runs in the yard, today we will try the street. We don't have all the wonderful places around here, like Tucker had, but we do a nice little walk where Erin has lots of friends along the way.The other really cool thing is that the hot pink blanket came from the "Morgan Kids" collection and the light pink if from Target's "Joy" series.


OMG!!! I LOVE the "carriage" decked out for a queen. You brought a smile to my face and big, sloppy happy tears from my eyes.
Fabulous, simply fabulous!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, you brought tears and a big smile to me too! Love the pictures of your princess.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Well I have realized that there is no way I can live my life without a Golden in it. So once Erin has left I am planning on letting JOY help me bring a new baby into my life.:


Awww! I think that's a great idea! 

Although I really hope that Erin is around for many many more years - she is my all time favourite on the forum!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

What a beautiful carriage for a beautiful girl! She definitely knows how to kick back like a real princess! I bet she gets TONS of attention when she's out and about in her carriage!! I just LOVED the pictures. Showed everyone around me. They all loved them too!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't believe I didn't see this until now! Absolutely gorgeous and fitting for princess Erin!! It looks so comfortable and so pink :--big_grin:!! Erin looks so pretty and so pleased. I am so glad to hear you will bring another golden into your life one day. But Miss Erin will be staying around to enjoy her sweet ride for a long time :smooch::smooch:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Erin, you are riding in style, Way To Go Girl!!!!!!!!!
Love your pink wheels.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait to see her in it! Maybe you should add some pink streamers and ribbons to it



and lace and pearls. It's needs a royal crest!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it didn't take Erin long to get comfortable in her Carriage, give her a cuddle from me


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job Susan Marie :dblthumb2 She looks soooo comfortable!  I am very pleased indeed, I know Tucker would be too.










It is truly a wonderful thing not having to worry now about walking her too far. Just think of how much further you can go now and have her experience sights she may have not seen in a while. She looks very happy in it.

How about a pink, light blue and white camo paint job? :  We must have more pictures of Erin in her "M'Lady's carriage" What a doll.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Erin*

Erin's carriage suits her!!! Did you build that Susan Marie with Steve (GoldenCampers) advice!!??

NICE JOB!! How did I miss this until now!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Erin's carriage suits her!!! Did you build that Susan Marie with Steve (GoldenCampers) advice!!??
> 
> NICE JOB!! How did I miss this until now!


I did !! He was a great help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up Mylady Erin's Carriage, built by (Claire's Friend) Susan Marie, with the Guidance of Tucker and Steve (GoldenCamper)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love it! please post more pictures.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Big smile over here..............Just perfect. I have saved several sites with this wagon for sale. Great idea.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Pics of Friday's adventure into the street!!*

She wasn't quite as comfortable out in the street, I think we just need more practice. Several people honked and waved. Yesterday we caused a scene, we had kids on bikes and other dog walkers with us. I forgot my camera and cell phone, which would have really come in handy since someone noticed one wheel was about to fall off (guess I am not the handyman I thought I was!:uhoh. Once again I had to carry her back home and have one of the kids pull the wagon back. Then I offered a $2.00 reward if someone could find the missing bolt. One of the little kids did find it and I gave him 2 dollars in quarters, he was thrilled. Erin loves kids so it's not a problem to have them with us, but they were screaming a lot and it made Erin want to get out. I am going to have to come up with some kind of seat belt or something, she could get very hurt if she managed to jump out. I was explaining to the kids that she was very old and they needed to try and be calm around her. They were having a hard time understanding that she was older than they were and that in dog years she was really, really old. One of them knew about the 7 year thing and shouts out "Erin is like 300 years old !!" Kids make me laugh. I have already had some come to the house and ask when she is going for a walk again. It's raining today, so I will be spending the time retightening all the bolts. Maybe Erin's butler can come with us:
Erin is wearing beautiful bows lovingly made by GRF's ever so talented C's Mom !:smooch:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great way to travel!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures...Erins butler is very handsome standing there with towels awaiting the princess to be done in the rain. 
Very funny, Erin is like 300 years old...little kid I am sure you are cute but stop chasing Erin on her walk and go inside and practice your math homework


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

These are the CUTEST, most precious pictures imagianable!! Love You Erin!!!:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the princess signage on the back of M'Lady's carriage. Honking horns and screaming children would make me want to head for the hills too. Maybe you could go at a different time of day when it is quieter? Those nuts that hold on the wheels should be the self locking kind with plastic inserts, ours were. If not you could get some at the local hardware store,bring one in to compare. Or you could use blue Loctite. 

Loctite Threadlocker Blue 242 from Loctite Adhesives

Too bad you are 3,000 miles away, I would love to go over it with you and give it a special paint job, parking brake etc.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

THANK YOU for posting more pics!! I love them...and I love Erin. Have you thought about spray painting Milady's carriage? If pink is considered too girly...what about silver? Silver with the pink cushions and bows would look AMAZING!!

Ranger still wants to pull the carriage. I'm going to get him a tuxedo shirt and a top hat with pink accents...OR he could dress up as a knight so he can escort Milady around town and keep her safe.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The princess sign is too precious.
Honking horns and screaming kids would make me hide too, but I'll bet Erin quickly realizes all the adulation is just what she deserves.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

All I could do was smile so much my face hurt!!!! And Jules was just beside himself, running all over and then he ran outside and rolled in the wet grass! Goofy boy, he sure does love the ladies!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Taking applications...*

Erin already has a Frog Prince and Knight in Shining Armor. But we are looking for a Carriage Driver and Hand Maiden if anyone is interested????:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger calls Carriage Driver!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just love looking at all your pictures. They sure put a smile on my face again today!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Erin looks fantastic and she makes my humble bows look great. I just knew that she would cause a sensation wherever she went - as is her due! haha. 
You could always paint her carriage gold???


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Erin looks fantastic and she makes my humble bows look great. I just knew that she would cause a sensation wherever she went - as is her due! haha.
> You could always paint her carriage gold???


Gold... I am liking that !!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Does a Canine Cowboy or Fairy Godmother have a place in M'Lady's entourage?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I LOVE the first picture where she's looking at the box, she looks so happy.
What a cute dog. 
I love the way you souped up her ride. She's stylin now. 
Go Erin. She's really lucky you take such good care of her. And of course I can see you're lucky to have her.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL!!!! with a ride like that I wouldn't even walk the first half of the walk
How wonderful....you go girl...


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

aww yay for erin!! what a doll she is.

her ride looks awesome. she truly looks like a princess 

what an awesome family she has to do that for her. 

yay for you all!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG-I just stumbled across these pictures! They are so great. Hopefully by now she has grown more use to her royal carriage.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Christmas Carriage*

Well, the parade was a disaster. It has been over 5 years since I have been to this event and it has grown to over a 1000 people. Kids were swarming all over her and trying to climb in with her. I left after 10 minutes. But she did look super cute and really liked the practice drive we had before. I am taking her carriage with us to the beach and will keep it decorated, I'm sure she will be a hit.:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you and Erin to bringing a huge smile to my face. Sorry the parade didn't work out but that sweet faced girl of yours is just priceless. The boys send her lots of licks.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love it and she seems so proud of herself.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I just get chills every time I see Erin's pics...chills of love since I've developed so much love for that gal


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas Erin...you're beautiful....Calvin, Hobbes, Bonnie and Clyde all send sloppy wet kisses to you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Erin you are the Holiday Princess. I love the pictures. Erin looks great and seems to be enjoying her beautiful wagon.

Give her a big hug from us!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Princess Erin is ADORABLE and looks fantastic in her beautifully decorated carriage! Loved the pics


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I so love the beautiful photos and Erin's grand carriage. She looks so happy! What a great mom you are to this special Golden girl!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Erin, you are SO beautiful and you look so pretty and happy in your carriage! That is certainly a carriage fit for a Princess!!!! Merry Chrismas sweet girl!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Erin looks fantastic!!!! I can just imagine the kids swarming all over her and I don't blame you for leaving. Next time Erin will need her very own security guards.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Holiday Erin and her carriage is just too perfect. Love the sign on the back and her pillows. She looks beautiful as usual with her bows and shirt. I almost expect her to hold her paw up and do the queen wave. Sorry the parade didnt work out but she had to be a great hit and star of the parade. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just love her sweet face. I don't think I could ever stop staring at her. She is sweetness personified!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Erin looks so sweet and happy in her wagon. Sorry the crowds were too big.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Erin looks great! Sorry the crowds were too large, but I can see why the kids are drawn to Erin and her carriage


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Erin you are beautiful...Merry Christmas!!! My boys send kisses too. xxxxx


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Erin looks beautiful! Merry Christmas sweetheart and the boys send you :smooch::smooch:.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Holidays to you and Erin! Loved the pictures. Gunner and I went to our Christmas parade and stood on the side of the road watching. He was fine with all the kids but the bands that were marching and playing kind of scared him. Also, the fire engine sirens....


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't blame the kids...I want to climb into her carriage and snuggle her, too! She looks like a fluffy teddy bear! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to come and revisit milady Erin.
I am so sorry she is gone but so happy she had such a great life with you and you shared her with us.

I still remember her "nekkid" streaking picture, but forget which thread it was on. She sure was running like the wind in that picture.:smooch: I have truly enjoyed all the pcitures and stories you shared. I share your pain and am so very, very sorry. They are all special, but some are just a little more special than others and Erin was one of those.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Susan, she was so happy.


----------

